# How can I bring up my Soft keyboard manually?



## psygn (Oct 17, 2011)

The only way of doing it that I know of doesn't work because a dev says that this is an upstream-CM7 bug: http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=337

Is there another trick to bring it up manually?

Thanks


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Settings>CyanogenMod Settings>Input>Long Press Menu Settings>Choose Behavior - select Soft Keyboard.


----------



## psygn (Oct 17, 2011)

Does it work for you? It doesn't work for me.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Frankly, I didn't try it, since I don't need a way to bring up the keyboard. 

Tried it, and yes, it doesn't work. Another Alpha issue...


----------



## peterfares (Aug 26, 2011)

Does this work on other CM7 tablets with the on screen buttons? Long pressing on any of the on screen buttons doesn't seem to do anything.


----------



## psygn (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for confirming. Long-press home and Long-press search options work on TP, so I figured Long-press menu would as well, but that doesn't seem to work here.

All the Long-press options work on my Optimus V that has CM7.1, but that's using physical buttons. Perhaps someone that has CM7.1 with soft buttons on another tablet device can confirm whether this is a CM7.1 bug or implementation issue with TouchPad so that I can reopen the issue for Tenderloin or submit the bug to CM team.

Edit: The reason I need this is to add text into the text boxes of a Flash interface. Clicking on it activates it with a blinking cursor but it doesn't pull up the soft keyboard. Being able to pull this up manually should solve that problem.


----------

